# The Skier's Edge Experiment - Let's see if Grassi21 can catch up to the pack?



## Grassi21 (Dec 18, 2006)

I finally did it.  My wife gave me the nod to purchase The Skier's Edge.  I'm calling it an early X-Mas/Early 30th B-Day present.  I ordered the Big Mountain Series with the adjustable RPM platform.  The order was placed today and the expected delivery date is 12/26.

I have always been curious about this machine and there have been a number of threads on this topic.  My goal is to create a log of my experiences and progress with this machine.  And if no one reads this thread it will be my little journal to keep tabs on my progress.  

I see guys like JimG, HPD, Greg, River and the rest of the crew ripping up the mountain and I want to get there.  This is going to be my way to bridge the gap and get the most out of this sport that I have fallen for.  I am a realist and know that this machine won't be a magic "heal-all."  But the conditioning and muscle memory will make my practice on the snow much more effective.

I'll make my substantial post once the machine arrives.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 18, 2006)

I told my wife about your purchase, her response, "Where's he live?"


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 18, 2006)

andyzee said:


> I told my wife about your purchase, her response, "Where's he live?"



We live just around the corner from the extremely challenging and treacherous Woodbury SKi Area.


----------



## skidbump (Dec 18, 2006)

Yes right buy the giagantic retirement condo village...we know where u r


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 18, 2006)

skidbump said:


> Yes right buy the giagantic retirement condo village...we know where u r



Southbury has three things, farms, large new constructions, and retirement condos.  I have to drive past the highest concentration of condos and man is it frustrating.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 19, 2006)

Chris is hooked.

Love it when I see someone relatively new to the sport falling head over heels.

Go for it.


----------



## Greg (Dec 19, 2006)

JimG. said:


> Chris is hooked.



Totally. It is cool to see someone just starting out as enthusiastic as him. Because of that you will likely progress quickly. Keep at it, Chris!

Re: Skier's Edge. I'd like to get something that mimics A&E in the bumps. They have one called the Powder/Mogul Master which is "tailored specifically for those who ski, or want to learn to ski, long deep powder runs and steep bump runs with confidence and control." Not sure how something can replicate the motion of "long deep powder runs" and "steep bump runs" all in the same machine. Maybe replicating the motion is not the goal? Anyone have this version? Comments?


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 19, 2006)

_I'm like to get something that mimics A&E in the bumps_

I think jumping up and down on a picnic table does that, too.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 19, 2006)

Greg said:


> Totally. It is cool to see someone just starting out as enthusiastic as him. Because of that you will likely progress quickly. Keep at it, Chris!
> 
> Re: Skier's Edge. I'd like to get something that mimics A&E in the bumps. They have one called the Powder/Mogul Master which is "tailored specifically for those who ski, or want to learn to ski, long deep powder runs and steep bump runs with confidence and control." Not sure how something can replicate the motion of "long deep powder runs" and "steep bump runs" all in the same machine. Maybe replicating the motion is not the goal? Anyone have this version? Comments?



The powder/mogul master is one platform.  It has a really narrow stance.  I went with the RPM platform which adjusts to 8 different stance positions.  The RPM is a quick change platform that removes the need to have different platforms for steeps, bumps, etc.  I'm really interested to see how well this training translates to the real slopes.


----------



## Greg (Dec 19, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> I'm really interested to see how well this training translates to the real slopes.



I haven't used one, but like most things, I'd imagine there's no substitute for the real thing. So get out on the snow as much as possible - it's all about the miles! However, with that said, I imagine these are good for a fun cardio workout and probably does help increase your turn speed.


----------



## persee (Dec 19, 2006)

As I have posted before, at the urging of my husband we got an "all mountain master" version Skier Edge the summer after my first season skiing. I was determined to try to catch up to him in my skiing ability, if not speed - he's 6'4 and skis on 177s, where I'm 5'4 and ski on 153s so there's gonna be a difference regardless.

I started training on the Skiers Edge at the highest resistance that made sense (the highest suggested for my "weight range"), roughly 15-20 minutes 4-5 times a week last fall. I believe it made a huge difference in my progression as a skier. I moved from skidding/fighting (on steeper trails) down blues to actually doing more carving very quickly. I think it also caused me to out grow my first set of skis much more quickly as I had the muscle tone/memory to ski harder than these skis were meant for.

It is a great aerobic workout too, but if you're just looking to get the "right" muscles toned, and trained it really did help me. As I've mentioned in the past I was a dancer for many years so the proper posture for skiing was not natural to me in any way - dancers are taught to stand up straight and tuck the butt under! This machine broke me of the bad instincts and taugh me the proper feel for putting my edges in to carve. Also upped my endurance.

So I say good luck and expect it to help. It won't do *everything* and it certainly won't overcome any mental obstacles (ie - OMG that is really steep I'm gonna slide down it on my a*s!) but it will do what one could expect.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 19, 2006)

persee said:


> As I have posted before, at the urging of my husband we got an "all mountain master" version Skier Edge the summer after my first season skiing. I was determined to try to catch up to him in my skiing ability, if not speed - he's 6'4 and skis on 177s, where I'm 5'4 and ski on 153s so there's gonna be a difference regardless.
> 
> I started training on the Skiers Edge at the highest resistance that made sense (the highest suggested for my "weight range"), roughly 15-20 minutes 4-5 times a week last fall. I believe it made a huge difference in my progression as a skier. I moved from skidding/fighting (on steeper trails) down blues to actually doing more carving very quickly. I think it also caused me to out grow my first set of skis much more quickly as I had the muscle tone/memory to ski harder than these skis were meant for.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the encouragement and sharing your experience.  For me, getting comfortable with the steepest of steep trails will only happen on real snow.  But they did throw in the Slope Simulator for free...


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 26, 2006)

*Day 1 - Santa came a day late and was wearing brown not red...h*

My Skier's Edge (SE) arrived today around 1:30 PM.  I busted the boxes open around 3:30.  The SE machine and the RPM Platform came in their own boxes.  There wasn't much involved in the set-up of the machine.  I read the manual carefully (something I never usually do) and had the SE together in about an hour.  The instructions and pictures made it a breeze to set-up.  

*Day *1
*Date* 12/26/2006
*Weight* 203
*Platform* RPM
*Setting* 4
*Resistance* 7
*Minutes* 10

After just 10 minutes I can see how this machine can make a difference.  After getting accustomed to the tension in the bands and the platform I started to get a little groove going.  I was able to really start cranking some terms but would have to slow down when I lost my balance or felt a some burning in my legs.  Funny thing, the same thing happens when I'm on snow...  I didn't strap the heart rate monitor for this little test run.  But very quickly I noticed an increase in heart rate and realized how poor my conditioning must be at this point.    

Before I the thought of buying the SE came to mind I had an idea of were my technique was lacking.  My upper body is a mess, way to much movement.  After the initial raised hand position I find myself dropping my hands after either few turns, loosing balance, or getting into a tough spot.  At points I'm able to link a few decent turns but as the legs start to burn my form gets sloppy and its all down hill from there.  I was actually happy to see that the same problems surfaced in just minutes on the SE.  If I can replicate my problem areas on the snow at home on my SE I should be able to work towards eliminating these problems.  

I'll try to update this thread once a week.  Even if its just little old me keeping a log.  As the season progresses I hope that some of you locals can chime in and give me some feedback on my technique.  I love hearing your feedback and value you input and help in documenting my progress on the hill. 

Till next time...


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Dec 27, 2006)

I've been using a Skier's Edge for a number of years now.  The machine uses a roller deck held in place by rubber bands which the create the travel span, it's up to you to push the deck and stretch the bands.  Normally I go through 2-3 settings for a 20-minute workout.  I start off easy with the deck sliding easily across the assembly, then set it up "tighter" to increase tension and if I want to work on bumps I add a second set of band stops which tightens the travel causing "quick" steps.  I believe the newer machines have a higher curve which can simulate bumps better.  By setting the bands accordingly, I know you can complete a good cardio workout and work the right muscles to make improvements on the slopes.  ENJOY IT!


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 27, 2006)

Charlie Schuessler said:


> I've been using a Skier's Edge for a number of years now.  The machine uses a roller deck held in place by rubber bands which the create the travel span, it's up to you to push the deck and stretch the bands.  Normally I go through 2-3 settings for a 20-minute workout.  I start off easy with the deck sliding easily across the assembly, then set it up "tighter" to increase tension and if I want to work on bumps I add a second set of band stops which tightens the travel causing "quick" steps.  I believe the newer machines have a higher curve which can simulate bumps better.  By setting the bands accordingly, I know you can complete a good cardio workout and work the right muscles to make improvements on the slopes.  ENJOY IT!



I went with the Big Mountain.  The height of the curve is noticeably different than the classic.  

After this mornings work out the rhythm is starting to feel more natural.  I also noticed the difference between just doing it and trying to create the turns at the waist with a quiet upper body.  The feeling is very different.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 27, 2006)

When you really get the balance issue figured out, the way to take it to the next level balance wise is #1) get rid of the training bar and use the poles and then #2) keep your fore-arms pointed straight out with your elbows bent at a 90 degree angle, palms up. Then rest the poles across your fore-arms parallel to the floor (i.e. the poles aren't touching the ground and are just balancing on across your fore-arms).  If you can do that, then you'll really got your body centered and are using your legs in the motion you want to on snow.

I've had my big-mountain RPM for just over a year now and love the machine,  I can't say enough good things about it, and while dry land training excercise will 100% completely work every ski realted muscle, the skiers edge comes real close,  and it does give you one real solid cardio work out also!


----------



## koreshot (Dec 27, 2006)

My God... there seems to be quite a cult following for the Skier's Edge thingies.  I have seen a few ads in ski related magazines and kinda dismissed them.  I had no idea they were so useful and popular.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 27, 2006)

drjeff said:


> When you really get the balance issue figured out, the way to take it to the next level balance wise is #1) get rid of the training bar and use the poles and then #2) keep your fore-arms pointed straight out with your elbows bent at a 90 degree angle, palms up. Then rest the poles across your fore-arms parallel to the floor (i.e. the poles aren't touching the ground and are just balancing on across your fore-arms).  If you can do that, then you'll really got your body centered and are using your legs in the motion you want to on snow.
> 
> I've had my big-mountain RPM for just over a year now and love the machine,  I can't say enough good things about it, and while dry land training excercise will 100% completely work every ski realted muscle, the skiers edge comes real close,  and it does give you one real solid cardio work out also!



Thanks for the tips.  I don't have the balance bar, just the poles.  Exercise #2 makes a lot of sense and should be a challenge.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 27, 2006)

koreshot said:


> My God... there seems to be quite a cult following for the Skier's Edge thingies.  I have seen a few ads in ski related magazines and kinda dismissed them.  I had no idea they were so useful and popular.



There have been a few threads asking about the machine and its effectiveness.  I thought I'd log my progress so people can get a better idea of the ins and outs of the machine as one progresses.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 2, 2007)

After 4 straight days of 10 minute workouts on the Skier's Edge I was forced to take 3 days off.  I had a nice little crash on 12/29/2006.  I tweaked my knee a bit and didn't want to make it worse.  

I got back on the Edge this morning.  My knee felt much better yesterday but the killer hang over I was nursing kept me off the machine.  I feel slightly more conditioned.  I was able to do 15 minutes without having to stop every 3 or 4 minutes to adjust my feet position.  My rhythm on the machine is improving as well. 

Was I able to transition anything from my first 4 workouts to the snow?  Yes.  I found that I am able to link a greater number of decent turns.  But more importantly I was tipping my boots more and really getting my skis on edge.  At first it felt scary but I quickly became comfortable with moving from edge to edge.  It is a very cool feeling.

*Day *8
*Date* 1/2/2007
*Weight* 204*
*Platform* RPM
*Setting* 5
*Resistance* 7
*Minutes* 15

*Yes, I did gain a pound.  But considering the fact that this was the week between X-Mas and New Years I consider myself lucky for only gaining 1 pound.


----------



## MAD777 (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: Skier's Edge*

Grassi21

Have you tried the Skier's Edge with the slope simulator yet or are you getting comfortable with the machine first without the simulator. 

I would probably start out with the basics and add the complexity later to protect my tush.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 3, 2007)

MAD777 said:


> Grassi21
> 
> Have you tried the Skier's Edge with the slope simulator yet or are you getting comfortable with the machine first without the simulator.
> 
> I would probably start out with the basics and add the complexity later to protect my tush.



You hit the nail on the head.  The slope simulator is just sitting in the box.  It crossed my mind today but then I did the math.  I only have 6 days on the machine so far.  All in good time..


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 31, 2007)

So what going on with the edge?  Is it now the most expensive cloth hanger you have ever purchased?


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 31, 2007)

tjf67 said:


> So what going on with the edge?  Is it now the most expensive cloth hanger you have ever purchased?



Edit: Yeah, I've been bad about updating my log.

Hell no!  I was just about to jump on it for 10 minutes for a little warm-up before night skiing tonight.

I've been on the Edge just 2 or 3 times per week.  It would be more but I've been getting out on real snow 1 or 2 days a week for the last few weeks.  My conditioning, balance, and core/leg strength are the best they have been in a long time.  I just started skiing moguls so adjusting the machine to a narrow stance has helped me prepare/train for the bumps.  I usually start out with the stance (stance ranges from 1 being the most narrow and 7 or 8 being the widest) at setting 2 for 5 minutes, bump it out to setting 3 for 5 minutes, and wrap up with setting 4 for 10 - 15 minutes.  My wife loves it also.  She is prego so it has helped her deal with the skiing jones this season.  She amazes me.  She rocks the thing for 35 - 45 minutes 3 or 4 times a week.  There are three things I've purchased since we've been married that at first she was like WTF and now loves them.  They are XM Radio, Tivo, and now the Skier's Edge.  Towards the end of the season I plan on lowering the resistance and upping my duration to prepare for lacrosse season.  Oh yeah, I've also dropped 5 lbs in the past 10 days or so (but a portion of that is due to modifying my diet).


----------



## drjeff (Jan 31, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> There are three things I've purchased since we've been married that at first she was like WTF and now loves them.  They are XM Radio, Tivo, and now the Skier's Edge.



Substitute Sirius for XM and throw in High def cable service and a Plasma TV and I can say the same thing too!  

Now if I could just convince my wife that my Patriots season tickets belong in that category too, I'd be all set! :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 31, 2007)

drjeff said:


> Substitute Sirius for XM and throw in High def cable service and a Plasma TV and I can say the same thing too!
> 
> Now if I could just convince my wife that my Patriots season tickets belong in that category too, I'd be all set! :lol:



The key is to find something that she can enjoy too.  ;-)


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 13, 2007)

OK so it looks like I'm checking in every two weeks.  

I started playing with the width of my stance.  I moved the pedals all the way in to setting 1.  Good stuff.  This narrow stance will really help in the moguls.  I understand why it happens, but that narrow stance really throws off your balance.  But that's why we bought the machine.  I start at setting 1 and crank for 2 - 5 minutes, move it to setting 2 for 2 - 5 minutes, same with setting 3, at setting 4, 5, for 5 minutes each, and finally setting 6, 7 for 2 minutes each.  It's interesting to feel the difference from setting to setting.  I can see how each stance would work in a certain situation on the hill.

Just today I slapped on the slope simulator.  It adjust rom 0 degrees to 3, 6, and 13 degrees.  It goes forward and back (ex. 3 degrees front and 3 degrees back and so on).  I only messed with it for 2 or 3 minutes since I just did about 20 minutes moving through the stances.  I need to reread the instructions.  I'm not sure if you have to lean into it or try to balance the pedal so that its level.  Mad777, any advice?


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Slope simulator on skier's edge*

Good question!

I am clueless. Logically, I could make an argument either way! 

Sloping the toes down would simulate the mountain but, that's not really the way we ski.

Sloping the toes upward would simulate our stance in ski boots, ie., pressuring our shins against the front of the boot.

If it's not clear in the instructions, I would email the company. Also, does the machine come with a video?

Keep up the good excercise.  With these recent temperatures the snow should stay around until July!  (Feast or famine).


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 13, 2007)

MAD777 said:


> Good question!
> 
> I am clueless. Logically, I could make an argument either way!
> 
> ...



No video.  I'll e-mail the company and report back.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 16, 2007)

Still working out in this?


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 17, 2007)

I haven't been on the Edge in about 2 weeks.  With summer lax, yard work, kayaking, and a baby due any day now I have not had the time.  

BUT, my goal is to be back on the machine in August.  With each passing ski season I have realized the importance of physical conditioning.  I'm shooting for around 20 days again this year.  That goal could be + or - depending on how often we can get out with an infant in our lives.  The wife will also be hitting the Edge this Summer/Fall.  My 20 days last year catapulted me into a new level of skier.  She is going to need to bridge the gap to keep up with me this year.


----------



## jaywbigred (Jan 2, 2008)

Grassi, how did the rest of the summer/fall/early winter go with the Skier's Edge? Also, do you mind if I ask how much you paid for the Big Mountain addition? I am strongly considering getting one (currently frustrated by my huge on-snow day count of TWO). Feel free to PM me if you don't want to post that.

Thanks for any info!


----------



## ssudha17 (Feb 18, 2008)

jaywbigred said:


> Grassi, how did the rest of the summer/fall/early winter go with the Skier's Edge? Also, do you mind if I ask how much you paid for the Big Mountain addition? I am strongly considering getting one (currently frustrated by my huge on-snow day count of TWO). Feel free to PM me if you don't want to post that.
> 
> Thanks for any info!


Also wondering if you bought it from the manufacturer or were able to find it at a retail store.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 18, 2008)

ssudha17 said:


> Also wondering if you bought it from the manufacturer or were able to find it at a retail store.



Check craigslist.  A buddy of mine got one in great condition for half the price.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 19, 2008)

ssudha17 said:


> Also wondering if you bought it from the manufacturer or were able to find it at a retail store.



Bought it from the manufacturer.  Not sure if they are avail in retail stores...


----------



## drjeff (Feb 19, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Bought it from the manufacturer.  Not sure if they are avail in retail stores...




As far as I'm aware of they're just sold manufacturer direct from their headquarters in Park City, UT


----------

